# Indian River Canoe (just for comparison)



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Since I am boatless I did a little experimenting yesterday. I had borrowed Gergheenoe's 2 HP Honda 4 stroke and put it on the back of a 14' Indian River Canoe that I picked up from Imagheenoer. Here are my observations and they are not pretty.

1. Car topping any boat, kayak, or canoe sucks. I have been trailering a Gheenoe for a couple of years now and I now realize that car topping is a royal PIA. The boat ramp is 1 mile from my house and I must have spent 1/2 hour loading up the boat and gear just to drive 3 minutes from my house. Never again........

2. This rig it tippy. Gladesmen and Highsiders are so much more stable its not even funny. I can stand up in this thing but its not fun. Reaching back to pull start the motor is difficult and also feels very unstable. I ended up towing a friends boat for a couple hundred yards only to fall out of this thing too. 

3. Top speed was close to idle speed on a real microskiff. I was bored out of my scull trying to get places.

Bottom line. I would never recommend putting any gas motor on a canoe. These things do not perform anything like a microskiff and the fun factor on a scale of 1 - 10 was a 2.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey tom, please don't hold back... tell us how you really feel... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

It SUCKS! My whole body hurts today from trying to maintain my balance. Which I did fairly well except for falling out once and also spilling 5 out 6 beers that I opened. Yes I should have had a drink holder but there wasn't one.


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

must learn balance Daniel-san... waxa on-waxa off....


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> My whole body hurts today from trying to maintain my balance


that's called exercise




> also spilling 5 out 6 beers that I opened


you are definitely going to hell for that


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

Must be hard to stand on the indian log with mere 2 horse.........u gotta know it's too tippy for you.

If u want to learn to maintain balance then u can wax muh truck by wax...waxx..waxxx by 2 circle hands........lol. Lata....Shi-San....Hai!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I am sure there are some that would be happy operating this rig but it was such a giant step down from even the smallest Gheenoe that I hated every minute of it. 

My back is still killing me. Time to break out some pain killers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

Best thread ever. [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]

What about the horrible, wet ride? 

WTF is this with spilling bheer? : We're going to have to work with you and JRH to develop your skills. : :


----------



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

Why are you boatless? Still awaiting the new one?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Yep, I did not plan the whole thing out very well.....


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I totally agree!!!! I had a 16' Mohawk with a 3hp Yamaha on it. Sold it shortly after.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

> Yep, I did not plan the whole thing out very well.....


Hell, I'm living proof that even if you plan it right to the line the boating industry will bite you in the azz. : :

I don't think it's your hull that's the hold up, it's the motor that's holding you up, right? :-/


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

The motor is the issue. Heck, if my motor came in when I ordered it I might have bought a LT15 when they were still rated for 25 HP. ;D


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

> Yep, I did not plan the whole thing out very well.....


U should have use a GHEENOE!   14ft Indian Log with flat back is FAKEEEEE!!!!!!  U should know better..... ;D  if u used a gheenoe then u will be happy to putt putt with 2hp honda 4_stroke allll day in wekiva then no complaint after this. ;D


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> WTF is this with spilling bheer? : We're going to have to work with you and JRH to develop your skills. : :




[smiley=bootyshake.gif]


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

> > Yep, I did not plan the whole thing out very well.....
> 
> 
> Hell, I'm living proof that even if you plan it right to the line the boating industry will bite you in the azz. : :
> ...


If the yamahe holding u up too long then screw them, go to bass pro shop and pick up a 25hp mercury 4-stroke efi, who cares if the motor weights too much or it's 1 mph slower than 2 stroke but 4 stroke will runs a lot longer, longer range and turn key operation. My 60hp efi 4-stroke is sooooo unbelieveable motor and it's runs like a lexus motor. I can drive it from Miami to Jacksonville in 30 gallons of tank.


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

I cant believe you actually spilled a beer. 

then you posted the fact.


----------



## Raging_Rio (Jan 15, 2007)

Looks like you have the narrow model. I can imagine it might be pretty unstable. I have the wide model, and while it is not as stable as a gheenoe, it's not terrible either. My 3.5 tohatsu will barely get it up on plane (which isn't necessarily a good thing because it wasn't designed to plane).....

and yes, car topping is a huge PITA, but I don't have anywhere to store a trailer, so it's better than nothing...


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Rio, I feel you hit the nail on the head....Do what ever you need to do to get wet and fish. If in time you have room for a triler then upgrade...if some cash comes your way then up grade but never not do what you love to do...

Just my .02 cent.


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

its not really all about the boat is it? As long as your out there, having a good time, then who cares what your fishing out of?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I tell you what. Drop your Gheenoe off at my house and borrow this thing for a couple of weeks. ;D


----------



## imagheenoer (Dec 15, 2006)

My Old Indian River Canoe...

And I thought it was just me being Top Heavy that caused it to be unstable.

Ont hing that I have noticed is that it is a hell of a lot harder to carry the high sider to the water than the Indian River, but once you get there it is worth the effort.

There is absolutely no comparison between the two.


----------

